# Prairie Dog Hunt



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Has anyone on here been prairie dog hunting? If so can you recommend an outfitter/guide? Looking to go this spring and the outfitter i was corresponding with filled up. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

try going to www.204ruger.com they have a great varmint forum and a ton of guys that like to shoot the dogs. sure someone could hook you up or point you in the right direction.

always wanted to head out west and shoot some prairie dogs. post a report of your trip and let us know how it went.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

scallop said:


> try going to www.204ruger.com they have a great varmint forum and a ton of guys that like to shoot the dogs. sure someone could hook you up or point you in the right direction.
> 
> always wanted to head out west and shoot some prairie dogs. post a report of your trip and let us know how it went.


Im out here in Az and those prairie dogs run around like rabbits do in Ohio. They are everywhere, most of them out here carry diseases not sure what type but the Navajo's sure like them and don't have a problem eating them. FFBG


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I went prairie dog hunting in Wyoming a few years ago. If you can find land I dont think a guide is necessary. They were everywhere. It was a blast, it def. brought the savage out of everyone in our group.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

We found an outfit in southwest kansas called rebel ridge. We are going out the first week of may. Thanks for the responses. Time to kick the reloading into high gear.


----------

